
Show HN: I wrote a book on GNU grep and ripgrep - asicsp
I recently published my book on &quot;GNU grep and ripgrep&quot; and it is free to download through this weekend [1][2]<p>Code snippets, example files and sample chapters are available on GitHub [3]<p>The book uses plenty of examples to showcase features one by one. BRE&#x2F;ERE&#x2F;PCRE(2)&#x2F;Rust regular expressions are also covered from scratch.<p>Hope you find the book useful. I would be grateful for your feedback and suggestions.<p>[1] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gumroad.com&#x2F;l&#x2F;gnugrep_ripgrep" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gumroad.com&#x2F;l&#x2F;gnugrep_ripgrep</a><p>[2] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;gnugrep_ripgrep" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;gnugrep_ripgrep</a><p>[3] <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;learnbyexample&#x2F;learn_gnugrep_ripgrep" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;learnbyexample&#x2F;learn_gnugrep_ripgrep</a>
======
prinned
good for you m8

~~~
asicsp
thanks for checking it out, happy learning :)

